# Excel-Adding hours and minutes



## Mrs. Limpet (Mar 5, 2003)

I am tryinmg to add hours and minutes in Excel and nothing I try seems to work. By hours ansd minutes I'm looking to add say 8 hours and 30 minutes plus 7 hours and 40 minutes . The answer should be 16 hrs. 10 min. and I get 15 hrs. 70 minutes or a decimal. Can anyone help me with this I'm ready to pull my hair out!


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Click on the cell of your total hours and minutes.
Format-Cells, hit Custom at the bottom and type this in:

[h]:mm


----------



## Mrs. Limpet (Mar 5, 2003)

Thank you Dreamboat! That did it! I can keep my hair now!


----------



## maxflia10 (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Limpet:_
> *I am tryinmg to add hours and minutes in Excel and nothing I try seems to work. By hours ansd minutes I'm looking to add say 8 hours and 30 minutes plus 7 hours and 40 minutes . The answer should be 16 hrs. 10 min. and I get 15 hrs. 70 minutes or a decimal. Can anyone help me with this I'm ready to pull my hair out! *


In addition to Dreamboat's solution, you also maybe entering 8:30 and 7:40 as text hence your 15:70


----------



## Mrs. Limpet (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks Max, That was part of the problem when I started doing the spreadsheet.


----------

